# best deer rifle



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

what do u think is ur ideal deer rifle????

mine is a remington model 700 guide gun in 7mm08 with 130 grain cor lokt i am going to start reloading bullets for this rifle and i hope i will find a "perfect" deer bullet for this gun.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Use the 140 grain Sierra. You can also check the web sites for all the bullet makers.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Zogman,Which sierra bullet?I have had very poor luck with the gameking.When a 165gr bullet breaks up on a doe's shoulder,that is a poor deer hunting bullet.I have never tried the pro hunter though.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I used the 140gr pro hunter in a 7mm sporterized czec bruno 98 mauser. Driven at slightly over 2800fps at the muzzel. This was NOT the boatail bullet. It grouped well in my gun, but I only shot about 3 deer with it. They went down pretty easy but I never recovered any bullet.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I dont know much about the pro hunter,but nosler partitions are a very good bullet as well as many others.Find out which well constructed bullets shoot the tightest groups out of your gun.The model 700 is a good deer rifle that has been around a lot of years.The caliber is also more than adequate for deer.


----------

